

150 y.o images show what Japanese artists used to think about American visitors - chewxy
http://qz.com/473721/150-year-old-images-reveal-what-japanese-artists-once-thought-about-exotic-american-visitors/

======
chewxy
Related - this guy's bio is pretty interesting too:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nakahama_Manjir%C5%8D](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nakahama_Manjir%C5%8D)

